# First-Time Buyer of Welder Needs Education



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 28, 2021)

I know there are good welders on this forum and would like to pick your minds about what would be the best welder to buy, that is under $600.00.
It’s my son that is going to be the buyer and hoping to point him in the best direction.
I have done some welding, long ago, but not up to date on the new welding machines.
I’m planning to use it for welding ears on 6”x6” steel tubing and other light use items, for fences and gates. Here is an Eastwood
Elite MP140i Multi Process Welder $499.99​




Thanks, ahead!
Giovanni


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 29, 2021)

can't go wrong with Miller or Lincoln. I recommend a 220 machine. definitely with gas, flux core is for welding farm equipment outside in the breeze.
I have a 170 amp 220 volt Lincoln that has worked flawlessly for a good 20 years. I don't know what is available for $600.00. mine was $900.00 all those years ago and has paid for itself 20 times over since then.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 29, 2021)

I am a mig welder and I personally use a Hobart 190.  I will say that, unless you are running long, hotter beads constantly, this welder can handle anything you throw at it with ease and I weld 1/4 all the time and as little as 18 gauge.  The reason for my hesitance on suggesting this for long, hotter beads is the duty cycle can only handle so much before you have to let it rest for a little bit or you will get less effective welds once the duty cycle drops.  ....but in regards to the duty cycle, I did a project where I plated 3' sections of 3/16 steel to the side of a frame rail and only had to stop once in each 3' section of beads and that is pretty good at the end of the day.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 29, 2021)

We’re only needing to weld 3/16” plate, with short tacks.
Thanks!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 29, 2021)

when I went in to the welding store I spoke with the guy about what I would be doing and then bought the next size up from what he suggested. once you have a welder you will find more things that need welded. suddenly scrap steel for free will be like free ice cream for a kid.  I have bunches of steel from all over the place. I have only purchased steel for a project once when I needed one tube to fit in another.


----------



## flyingtaco (Jul 29, 2021)

Im no welder but I’m with Tacochris the Hobart 190 is a good machine. All the welders at my shop love it, and they use it-daily for smaller jobs.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 29, 2021)

Amazon.com


----------



## tacochris (Jul 29, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Amazon.com



Thats a tad high for the Hobart 190.  I got mine for 900 back in 2015 but im certain you can get it for less now days.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 29, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> when I went in to the welding store I spoke with the guy about what I would be doing and then bought the next size up from what he suggested. once you have a welder you will find more things that need welded. suddenly scrap steel for free will be like free ice cream for a kid.  I have bunches of steel from all over the place. I have only purchased steel for a project once when I needed one tube to fit in another.



I will second this notion.  When buying a welder, always buy a step up more than you need because as you get better (and if you weld alot, you will get better), that “starter welder” will become a crutch and hold you back.  
Learning to weld is one of the best skills I think every man should learn even just to have that knowledge under their belt.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 29, 2021)

lets not forget the helmet. auto darkening is the only way to go. mine has to be 20 years old and still works. I had to set it in the sun last time I used it because I hadn't used it in months and the solar panel was facing a dark space. it seems like regular indoor lights charge these things .... only a handful of times over the years where I had to let it charge outside..


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 29, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Thats a tad high for the Hobart 190.  I got mine for 900 back in 2015 but im certain you can get it for less now days.



COVID-19 has made everything more expensive.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 30, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> lets not forget the helmet. auto darkening is the only way to go. mine has to be 20 years old and still works. I had to set it in the sun last time I used it because I hadn't used it in months and the solar panel was facing a dark space. it seems like regular indoor lights charge these things .... only a handful of times over the years where I had to let it charge outside..



Boy I will agree with ya on that one.  I had a "hand-me-down" worn out auto-dark hood for a few years and around 2018 I bought new welding hood and it was like the heavens opened up.  I could see my weld pool, I could see the end of the metal....I was mad at myself for not doing it sooner!
You can have the best welder money can buy but if your hood is trash, your welds will be too.


----------



## Late To The Party (Jul 30, 2021)

I add to the auto darkening helmet to use a bright LED shop light near what you are doing.  Nothing worse than to lay what you think is a great bead only to be an inch away from where you needed to be but couldn't see.  Torch end lights look great but I've never had one to try.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 30, 2021)

Late To The Party said:


> I add to the auto darkening helmet to use a bright LED shop light near what you are doing.  Nothing worse than to lay what you think is a great bead only to be an inch away from where you needed to be but couldn't see.  Torch end lights look great but I've never had one to try.



Kid you not, I have a buddy who took a Lego light that looks like a lego figure with an led bulb in the feet and strapped it to the torch shaft.  haha  Doesnt have to be pricey and he says it works awesome.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 30, 2021)

look into the tiny but bright bike lights. I have 2 of them and use them more as a tiny flashlight than on my bike.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 1, 2021)

tacochris said:


> You can have the best welder money can buy but if your hood is trash, your welds will be too.



Seeing what your welding CLEARLY is paramount.  Keep both front and back lenses clean . If your not sure about settings on the welder , practice on random material 'till you feel you have a good weld-with good penetration.  Welding can be an art - it takes time to do well . Adjustable settings on an auto darkening hood make a big difference , and YES if you need extra light go for it- you will be glad you did . Nobody can weld blind- I don't care what they say.  Good luck on your welding !


----------



## FSH (Aug 2, 2021)

I am liking the Miller 220 all in one.  But at $3500.00 it is out of your price range.  You should talk to a weld supplier.  They will have the skinny on what would best suit you.  You need to figure out if you will be doing more mig, tig, or stick.  Will you need a plasma cutter?  What duty cycle? 60% is pretty standard for smaller machines.  But, after a few projects the welder will pay for itself.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2021)

Check this machine out on Kickstarter


----------



## all riders (Aug 5, 2021)

I would strongly advise you go with a Hobart because you'll find one in your price range, and they are a Miller product--very close in most respects to their Miller counterparts and getting more and more similar each model-year. You will find parts and service 
at any welding shop that handles Miller. I agree that it is wise to buy "bigger" than you feel you need:  The Hobart 190 (mentioned above) can be had for about $760 but is a 220v model which makes it a bit less universally portable. For less than $200 more you can get the Hobart 210 mvp that will run on 110v or 220v and offer higher material thickness capacity than the 190.  I personally keep a Hobart 140 around the house (I have a vast array of welders available at work). The 140 is fine for fixing or fabricating lots of stuff and, from years of experience, I can confidently push its stated capacities. The 140 is in your budget, and, should you decide to get something bigger, will generally hold most of its value come resale---but it is probably smarter to go bigger right off the bat. Don't forget, a pressure vessel (gas bottle) is about $200 for the most popular size(125 cubic ft)


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 5, 2021)

FSH said:


> I am liking the Miller 220 all in one.  But at $3500.00 it is out of your price range.  You should talk to a weld supplier.  They will have the skinny on what would best suit you.  You need to figure out if you will be doing more mig, tig, or stick.  Will you need a plasma cutter?  What duty cycle? 60% is pretty standard for smaller machines.  But, after a few projects the welder will pay for itself.



We’re still in the learning stage, but my son has ongoing welding classes. Just using a cutoff grinder and Makita chop saw. Got to take baby steps.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 5, 2021)

all riders said:


> I would strongly advise you go with a Hobart because you'll find one in your price range, and they are a Miller product--very close in most respects to their Miller counterparts and getting more and more similar each model-year. You will find parts and service
> at any welding shop that handles Miller. I agree that it is wise to buy "bigger" than you feel you need:  The Hobart 190 (mentioned above) can be had for about $760 but is a 220v model which makes it a bit less universally portable. For less than $200 more you can get the Hobart 210 mvp that will run on 110v or 220v and offer higher material thickness capacity than the 190.  I personally keep a Hobart 140 around the house (I have a vast array of welders available at work). The 140 is fine for fixing or fabricating lots of stuff and, from years of experience, I can confidently push its stated capacities. The 140 is in your budget, and, should you decide to get something bigger, will generally hold most of its value come resale---but it is probably smarter to go bigger right off the bat. Don't forget, a pressure vessel (gas bottle) is about $200 for the most popular size(125 cubic ft)



Ok, updating the budget to the H190.
What’s the best welding helmet for the buck?
Thanks!


----------



## tacochris (Aug 7, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Ok, updating the budget to the H190.
> What’s the best welding helmet for the buck?
> Thanks!



Buy the best auto-darkening helmet you can reasonably afford because it will mean everything as you learn.  I believe mine was just under 100 bucks.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 7, 2021)

This isn’t my father’s welding helmet!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 7, 2021)

I earned my living as a commercial sheet metal worker and used Miller,Hobart and Lincoln welders. All are good choices. Speedglass makes a good auto darkening helmet in several price ranges, and as noted before use a gas shield when MIG welding not the flux core wire. If you don't have an accesible 220 outlet you can get by with a good 110V Mig set up, pre heating your metal first will help when welding 3/16 or 1/4"


----------



## skiptooth (Aug 9, 2021)

I have a Lincoln weld -pak 140 hd its 110 volt, I use flux core wire  , its works good even on sht steel; 20ga. turned down to A and around 2 on the feed I started to use the gell lately that helps too. and you would be surprised how many things  you can weld on now.... 😛


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 9, 2021)

Good tip on the gel Skiptooth. Recommended if using flux-core wire. I have welded 3/16" steel and 22ga sheet metal with the Lincoln 140. A good welder for the money. I think Home depot has them for under $600.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 9, 2021)

Lincoln Electric 140 Amp Weld Pak 140 HD MIG Wire Feed Welder with Magnum 100L Gun, Sample spools of MIG Wire and Flux Wire, 115V K2514-1 - The Home Depot
					

Whether you have a home project, farm repairs or basic auto body welding to complete, the Weld-Pak 140 HD should be at the top of your shopping list. Requiring common 120-Volt input power, the Weld-Pak



					www.homedepot.com
				




I guess not much under 600?


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 9, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> This isn’t my father’s welding helmet!



Thats what i use.love it.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 11, 2021)

One thing to consider.the welder you can get at lowes and the lines sold at your local welding supply shop are totally different.lincolns lines sold at the big box store are not the same quality to name one.an example is the power setting knob.the lower price units click to 5 or 6 settings.a better welder has a knob thats more like a volume control.smooth infinite adjustments.also the duty cycle is way higher on the better stuff.all adds up to lasting longer.most people i know that get the lower priced offerings upgrade as they gain experience.you will always find new things to do as you get better.the nice part of getting a nice higher power and quality unit is resale value used in good condition is about what a new one is.all the big companies make nice welders.i personally have a miller 211 inverter smart welder.its 110 and 220 with a quick plug swap.you may not need the higher power but the welder has to work less and run cool but can be turned up if ever needed.


----------



## FrankMCG (Apr 14, 2022)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I know there are good welders on this forum and would like to pick your minds about what would be the best welder to buy, that is under $600.00(list).
> It’s my son that is going to be the buyer and hoping to point him in the best direction.
> I have done some welding, long ago, but not up to date on the new welding machines.
> I’m planning to use it for welding ears on 6”x6” steel tubing and other light use items, for fences and gates. Here is an Eastwood
> ...



Sad that I'm late. Hi and sorry for reviving, is there any decent alternative to it?


----------



## Hastings (Apr 14, 2022)

I really like this one. I got a smoking deal on it few years ago but I think it’s around 200 new. Got it to weld my airstream frame back together. I use it a lot. Great for thinner gauge stuff when you turn it down all the way.


----------

